# what to do with 2nd set of pins on new aristo rev 2.5



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

After installing Aristo's new plug and play (which is almost toooooo easy) I was installing one in an older engine. What are you supose to do with the second set of pins on the other end of the board?
By the way three days into the sysem I think it is great.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Magee... Check the Aristo site for a more detailed report... Here's an image of the receiver mounted in a box car with just the front pins supporting it. It's mounted 2 inches off the floor for easier access. I can unplug this receiver and install it into the socket of another car/locomotive at will... If I use the accessory wiring plug, I can unplug it and leave it hooked up in each different car. Works slicker than a weezel.........


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd get a dummy socket, does not have to have the same number of pins. Mechanical support only. The other pins have never been used by Aristo. The second row is for future expansion, and to keep the board mechanically "strong". Leaving the board cantilevered out on one set of pins will eventually result in fatigue cracks in the board, that's why Aristo always provides sockets with 2 rows of pins. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

The 10 pin connector has some useful things connected to it if you wish to use them. Pins 1-2 are speaker and 4-5 are motor voltage. The others don't make a lot of sense to use. This is on the locomotive board, NOT the Revolution receiver.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think if you check ALL the Aristo locomotives made currently, and earlier, that the usage of these pins is not standardized or consistent.

Regards, Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Actually, the pins WERE used by Aristo, but never on anything that plugs into the socket. The first run SD45 has sound system connections on these pins. Power and speaker are available to something that could plug in there. I don't know when they stopped connecting to them, but on the RDC and Pacific, the pins are all NC. 

The real purpose of the pins now is to support the other end of the board.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I asked Aristo about whether they consistently connected the speaker and motor voltage on other locomotives. I received no response. I only had an SD-45 at the time. I was recently loaned a FA of 2007 vintage and the 10 pin connector was wired for speaker and motor lines, although the had screwed up during assembly and connected the front MU plug to the speaker connector! 

It is good to know that the RDC and Pacific are NC. Sorry this didn't help the original poster's question though.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg.... You're absolutely right. It would be better if there were some support used for the extra set of pins. The new non plug and play socket will have a second set of pins for the other row. I've build some of my mountings with a support under the non plug-in end of the receiver but for the most part, the front mount has been more than adequate for my installations.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for all the help


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. Stan, I'm just a reliability nut, I hate it when things break, so I try to go for the bulletproof setup. Not everyone (and possibly not many) will have problems from only one mount, but why not do it right? 

Yes, the non-plug and play socket, the QSI Magnum socket, and Paul's "super socket" all support the board on both ends. I'm sure it's a cost issue, the extra connector must cost at least 15 to 25 cents. 

Anyway, it's just me recommending the "Bulletproof" solution... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06/01/2009 8:24 PM (snip)

Anyway, it's just me recommending the "Bulletproof" solution... 

Regards, Greg

I certainly agree. That would be the best. I have a number of the auxiliary sockets on order for these type of installations and will make all installations... "Bulletproof".


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I just stuck the extra pins into the foam that came with the receiver, and mounted the foam to the side of the tender, which keeps the board removable--one end into the plug-in adaptor that came with the board, and the other into the foam. I'll probably spring for one of Aristo's plug-in boards for my next install, since it's got fuses built in and saves me the real estate of mounting one myself. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

K..... that's sure one way to do it. So many innovative ideas for this hobby. 

For the most part, I've installed the REVOLUTION receivers so they can be moved from train to train or car to car until Santa brings enough to have in all the toys...


----------

